# My 52 Hornet



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 31, 2019)

Here are a few pics of a 52 Hornet I just acquired. Need to strip the paint off of the handlebars, and add a rear reflector, but otherwise I think it’s pretty original. Can anyone see anything I’m missing as far as being correct or original.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 1, 2019)

Thats a beauty! Nothing needed but the aforementioned reflector. Is it black?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 1, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Thats a beauty! Nothing needed but the aforementioned reflector. Is it black?



Thank you!


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 1, 2019)

Save Handle bar, and if those are old grips then, Looks dead on nailed, right. Funny though, Catalog doesn't have chain guard's decal till 54.

The rocket-ray light appears two toned in cat but it's got to be shadowing or illustrator's mistake (yellowish just can't be true.) as the Girl is not.  Probably,  Illustrator  or publisher's mistake Not showing Decal too. Potentially recycled photos from earlier catalogs. Maroon or also known as dark red, of my fav colors.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 1, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Car&bikeguy555 (Apr 1, 2019)

That bike is real nice. I think I'm going to be in the market for a Hornet soon. Love the look


----------



## hm. (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice one Danny


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice looking Hornet.
Hammerhead


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 1, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Thats a beauty! Nothing needed but the aforementioned reflector. Is it black?



No. It’s maroon that has aged into a dark brownish color. All of the white has yellowed. It’s beautifully aged.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 1, 2019)

hm. said:


> Nice one Danny




Thank you.


----------



## Mymando (Apr 2, 2019)

Very nice find!!


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 19, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> Save Handle bar, and if those are old grips then, Looks dead on nailed, right. Funny though, Catalog doesn't have chain guard's decal till 54.
> 
> The rocket-ray light appears two toned in cat but it's got to be shadowing or illustrator's mistake (yellowish just can't be true.) as the Girl is not.  Probably,  Illustrator  or publisher's mistake Not showing Decal too. Potentially recycled photos from earlier catalogs. Maroon or also known as dark red, of my fav colors.
> 
> View attachment 973917



From the 1951 catalog, decal is present. I thought this was the first year?


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 12, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> From the 1951 catalog, decal is present. I thought this was the first year?View attachment 1000868




Is that a ribbed seat? I’ve never seen one of those.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 12, 2019)

Here s an undated catalog page for a D-19. I thought Hornets didn’t show up until 52. Never saw a D-19 with a Hornet decal on chain guard, but not a Schwinn expert.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 12, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> From the 1951 catalog, decal is present. I thought this was the first year?View attachment 1000868



Mark, Ya got a link to where this "1951 Catalog" comes from? {Never mind I found it) https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1951.html#hornet

And it sure is odd, decal on a 51 but not  52 cat as it should.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 13, 2019)

Ah here it is. Took a minute to dig it up. Schwinn reporter March 1951 The D-19 is dubbed 'Hornet' Cannot make it out well enough but take a good look the chain guard. It's not 51's graphic nor any I've ever seen B/C there's two words, The first is to long to be; Hornet perhaps : 'Schwinn Hornet'?









						Schwinn Reporter March 1951 Volume 1 No. 2 | All Things Schwinn
					

Picture shows Andy Koslow a legendary Chicago Schwinn dealer and Bill Stoeffhaas who I think was a general manager at Schwinn. Letter From Hans Ohrt  a legendary lightweight dealer in Beverly Hills. Other interesting stuff.




					thecabe.com
				







.


----------

